# Tank Progress... 70gl



## Grafix Ink.

After recently going through a seperation and loosing my 90gal shown here:http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7643 i was wanting to get another tank...

I got my hands on an approx 70-80gl tall which included; hood, lighting, and stand for a very good price. The dimensions are actually more then 70gl and puts it around 80.. i believe it was a custom tank.

For filtration im running a Fluval 404 an older filter i know but for the price i got it at it was definitely a steal at 60$. I also had the same filter on my previous tank without any problems.

The initial setup was the same as my previous 90gal where i put eggcrate on the bottom of the tank - not knowing as to what i would do with rocks etc i figured its a safe bet anyhow...

The backing was also painted black to enhance the colour of the fish and everything in the foreground.

Substraight was a natural grey to dark grey stone. Being a main focus in the living room I wanted the colour to tie into the surrounding etc. its actually big als own which they sell. The colour was exactly what I wanted as pure black is too fake for me and the grey is too bright.. and the price is fantastic compared to the brand name they sell.

Plants - again fake.. as I wanted to get the tank up and running and somewhat simple to maintain due to work schedule etc. However I do plan on changing them all to real plants which are easy enough to take care of without a c02 system etc.

The current lighting is ugly as anything - it doesnt bring the colour of the fish nor rocks out what so ever and give the entire tank an artificial white look. This too will be changed out for lighting that will bring the red that much more out of the rummies.

After letting it cycle for a few weeks the tank was ready for my fish.

Currently stocked with:
40 Rummy Nose Tetras
2 Platinum Angel Fish

I cant get enough of rummy nose tetras - the way they school together is unlike many fish you can get. and once full size they are just beautiful.


----------



## AquariAM

That lace rock is making your hardness much higher than it needs to be (and your pH) for those soft water fish.


----------



## Grafix Ink.

AquariAM said:


> That lace rock is making your hardness much higher than it needs to be (and your pH) for those soft water fish.


ive always had the fear - but it has never effected my fish at all.. even in my last tank at having over 65+ of them.

the tank has had the fish in it for about a week now - all healthy as well.

i feed them blood worms to make their colour pop with a bit of flake to cover the rest of their hunger.


----------



## igor.kanshyn

It looks really good.
Is that big bushy plant fake as well?

What is your light?


----------



## Ciddian

Looks great for fake plants!  Nice work! So sorry again about the past there. :/


----------



## AquariAM

I didnt say it'd kill your fish, I said it was bad for them. You're not going to have a lot of fun just feeding bloodworms. Those angels will stunt out and live maybe 2 years tops. It's a piscivore. Bloodworms are overrated and should only be fed to insectivorous fish, IMO, or fish that have insects as part of their natural diet, and even then, no more than 30%.


----------



## Grafix Ink.

igor.kanshyn said:


> It looks really good.
> Is that big bushy plant fake as well?
> 
> What is your light?


yes the bussy plant are two floating plants - that ive spaced and trimmed away some access to allow alot of coverage and space for the rummies to go and have protection in.. .they love it. IMO its still too much and i will thin it out to not take tooo much of the tank. it isnt as thick as it looks though they definitely like it.


Ciddian said:


> Looks great for fake plants!  Nice work! So sorry again about the past there. :/


shitty no doubt but meh... move on...



AquariAM said:


> I didnt say it'd kill your fish, I said it was bad for them. You're not going to have a lot of fun just feeding bloodworms. Those angels will stunt out and live maybe 2 years tops. It's a piscivore. Bloodworms are overrated and should only be fed to insectivorous fish, IMO, or fish that have insects as part of their natural diet, and even then, no more than 30%.


ahh point taken.

so majority of diet should be simple flake?


----------



## AquariAM

It depends on the kind of flake. I'd go for pellets instead as they are more concentrated and you can break them up for smaller fish. 
But ya, most of the diet should be a prepared 'diet' rather than just bloodworms.


----------



## Grafix Ink.

AquariAM said:


> It depends on the kind of flake. I'd go for pellets instead as they are more concentrated and you can break them up for smaller fish.
> But ya, most of the diet should be a prepared 'diet' rather than just bloodworms.


pellet - ok will try...


----------



## AquariAM

Grafix Ink. said:


> pellet - ok will try...


Everyone seems to like the new life spectrum pellet. The finicky fish forumla seems to be accepted by every fish out there I've tried it on so far and 3 people I gave some to found the same.

I really would look into getting rid of the lace rock. Probably pushing your pH over 8 and your hardness higher than desired. Those are soft acidic water fish you have. If you had african cichlids it'd be ok. Beneficial actually.

Check out BETZ cut stone. 100ish lbs of granite river rocks is like $10 <

not that you need 100lbs of rock... or any really for those kidns of fish. Just for your future rock needs.


----------



## Darkside

AquariAM said:


> Everyone seems to like the new life spectrum pellet. The finicky fish forumla seems to be accepted by every fish out there I've tried it on so far and 3 people I gave some to found the same.
> 
> I really would look into getting rid of the lace rock. Probably pushing your pH over 8 and your hardness higher than desired. Those are soft acidic water fish you have. If you had african cichlids it'd be ok. Beneficial actually.
> 
> Check out BETZ cut stone. 100ish lbs of granite river rocks is like $10 <
> 
> not that you need 100lbs of rock... or any really for those kidns of fish. Just for your future rock needs.


lace rock only pushes the pH over 8 if there are few WC.

But for the time and effort, just make a trip out to a river and find your own rocks. I just collect my own rocks and driftwood. Its fun and easier on the wallet, plus you get a great choice of which pieces you'd like to keep this way.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan

Hey I'll trade you that lace rock for some other nice rock that is neutral. Solves your potential problem, and boosts my malawi tank's pH. 

W


----------



## Grafix Ink.

Havn't posted in a while... figured i would update the progress of the tank.

The fish have all loved it with no loss of life what so ever... the angels are now mating as well - vid of that to come.

I have updated the filter to have a spray bar which helps with water loss and proper flow. Have also removed some bulk form one of the floating plants - still fake for now but will be upgraded to real soon enough. the fish are striving even with the lace rock as water changed happen on occasion. The fact the fish are matting and attempting to breed is a good sign.

Also - Skull added for the kids... lol ok ok ok.. I like it as corny as it is


----------



## igor.kanshyn

I love your angels!


----------



## Twiggles

This tank is awesome, diggin' the look  
Did you say that eventually you're going to but live plants in there instead?



AquariAM said:


> Check out BETZ cut stone. 100ish lbs of granite river rocks is like $10 < .


I second that, a while back I bought like 150 pounds of this awesome type of rock from them for like $30.



Darkside said:


> But for the time and effort, just make a trip out to a river and find your own rocks. I just collect my own rocks and driftwood. Its fun and easier on the wallet, plus you get a great choice of which pieces you'd like to keep this way.


I definitely agree with this. It's just more rewarding once you've found the perfect piece of driftwood, even if it takes forever lol. Especially if you're one of those people that really like focus their layout around the hardscape - the "perfect" piece of wood or rock makes it that much better.


----------



## Grafix Ink.

igor.kanshyn said:


> I love your angels!


thank you - look forward to them breeding as well...



Twiggles said:


> This tank is awesome, diggin' the look
> Did you say that eventually you're going to but live plants in there instead? .


appreciated... yes, eventually the fake will be replaced by real low maintenance plants.


----------



## Fish_Man

awesome tank!


----------



## Grafix Ink.

Fish_Man said:


> awesome tank!


thanks.

i have taken a few pics of their mating and a vid as well.. will post when i can.


----------

